# Electrician - employment query



## Johnnyfrogg

Hey guys im an electrician in England looking to move out to Thailand
Do you know of any courses I need to take?
Are the work permits hard to get?


----------



## stednick

Johnnyfrogg said:


> Hey guys im an electrician in England looking to move out to Thailand
> Do you know of any courses I need to take?
> Are the work permits hard to get?


Johnny,

First thing. You found this forum. Read, read, read. Employment in Thailand is covered in many threads. Difficult task, securing employment in Thailand.

Visit the website of the Hull Thai Consulate, Welcome :: Thai Consulate, and/or the website of the London Thai Embassy, Royal Thai Embassy, London, United Kingdom | ???????????????????? ? ?????????? These are your resources for legal information concerning foreigner employment in Thailand. You need to be legal. Serious penalties exist (up to 5 years incarceration) if you violate Thai employment laws.

Specific to your situation. On the con side. There are many, many qualified Thai electricians who speak fluent Thai and work long hours for minimal pay. These are your competition. 

So, what special skills, in short supply, do you possess that will garner an offer of employment from a Thai company. You need an offer of employment to get a long-term visa. You also need a work permit to work in Thailand. The work permit is applied for by the employing company. They have several regulatory hoops to jump through to secure a work permit for you. So, back to the question, What special skills in short supply do you possess?

Your situation. You cannot compete with the local Thai electricians. They speak fluent Thai and work long hours for low pay. So, you need to make yourself an attractive package to secure an offer of employment. In your shoes I would study Thai language. I would collect letters of reference for past employers. I would put together a complete solid resume pack. Then I would launch a full blown job search. Investigate international companies with UK and Thai offices and target them. I would beef up my computer and electronic skills in hopes of securing a field service position in Thailand. 

You have a lot of work to do. If you have the motivation, desire and focus on your goal you will achieve it. Nothing worth having comes cheap or is easy. It may well take you several years to secure a position in Thailand. The more effort you put into the search ... 

Good luck.


----------



## nbiaboy

Johnnyfrogg said:


> Hey guys im an electrician in England looking to move out to Thailand
> Do you know of any courses I need to take?
> Are the work permits hard to get?


When are you thinking of moving to Thailand? Do you have a preference of where you want to live?
There is more than one way of accomplishing your desire. If you just want a job, then you might have a hard time making it. If you are interested in being self employed then you can open many doors otherwise not available.
As far as the comment about qualified Thai electricians, boy are there stories about that. I personally have seen many different possibilities of how to wire a place not according to any code in any western country. I was an electrician and electrical contractor in the US. I have also had botched jobs fixed by real Thai electricians before. So, there are some real Thai electricians.
As a developer having a good electrician is like having gold. Let me know how your process goes and if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer.


----------

